# Homegrown Hydroponics Cultivator Xtreme Grow Box



## cabbie (Sep 22, 2008)

Howdy all. I been growing 12 Sativa's in this Homegrown Hydroponics Cultivator Xtreme grow box for about 10 weeks now. Very happy with the performance. Was skeptical at first because a lot of people on this forum said commercial grow boxes suck, but to the contrary the performance and cooling, not to mention lighting on this commercial grow box is rock solid. Very impressed with the performance, ease of use, and speed in which my plants are growing. I will post a log journal over the next few weeks of the plants progress. Here is a photo 11 weeks in...


----------



## papabeach1 (Sep 22, 2008)

can ya show me how these hydro xtreme box work?

i did built one hydro bucket,  anything difference?


----------



## cabbie (Sep 22, 2008)

It's a nice setup. Comes with a DWC system like a hydro bucket on steroids...


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 22, 2008)

cabbie said:
			
		

> It's a nice setup. Comes with a DWC system like a hydro bucket on steroids...


what are the dimensions & cost, maybe a link for your model? and also beutiful ladies.


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 22, 2008)

cabbie said:
			
		

> Howdy all. I been growing 12 Sativa's in this Homegrown Hydroponics Cultivator Xtreme grow box for about 10 weeks now. Very happy with the performance. Was skeptical at first because a lot of people on this forum said commercial grow boxes suck, but to the contrary the performance and cooling, not to mention lighting on this commercial grow box is rock solid. Very impressed with the performance, ease of use, and speed in which my plants are growing. I will post a log journal over the next few weeks of the plants progress. Here is a photo 11 weeks in...



as far as i know that company is a *scam*.

do a google search for "*homegrown-hydroponics reviews*" or "*homegrown-hydroponics scam/ripoff*"...anything around those lines.

the company has a *very bad reputation* for taking people's hard earned money and either not delivering the product or sending broken unusable items.

bottom line. simply *build your own system*. you can build a better system than anything on that website for 50% - 75% less of what they charge seriously.

*save your hard earned money* guys and don't be fooled by this website. i know it looks very legit but if you were a *scammer* wouldn't you want to look legit also?

furthermore,

if you notice this website *encourages western union payments for large purchases*...if that isn't fishy than what is..

i can keep going on about *homegrown-hydroponics* all day.

just my 2cents! be safe.


----------



## Tater (Sep 23, 2008)

Scam artists or not show us some more pics of your setup.  I find these commercial micro units good places to steal errr borrow inspiration from lol.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice plants are they in flower now? doesnt look like you have much more vertical room.


----------



## Dubbaman (Sep 23, 2008)

:yeahthat: and mang them babies will easily triple in height by then.


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 23, 2008)

oh well


----------



## cabbie (Nov 11, 2008)

It's basically got a onboard computer that monitors and adjusts all aspects of the grow box. You can change any setting right from the integrated front console control system. It uses several automated pumps to balance your nutrients, and pH as well as an infared sensor to control your co2. To see it's badd *** is an understatement...


----------



## artcooke1715 (Oct 27, 2009)

I know this is an old post and everything but when I read your message I just had to reply! 

First of all I know like 10 people that have purchased from Homegrown Hydroponics and none of them had any problems with the company at all. The only complaint I ever heard was that it took a while to get. Hello. The grow boxes are built to order like cars, so that was expected. 

The point is we all did get our boxes as ordered, and I personally was very happy with my purchase. I am reguarly pulling good weight out of my machine and it runs easy as pie.

Now I did do some searching around as you mentioned, and I found they had a BBB rating of a B+ which is almost a perfect score. So it looks like most people that have purchased from them have been happy or they would have been out of the business by now...

Not to mention from my research and personal experience I have found Homegrown Hydroponics to be a stand up company with a good reputation for quality. So I would ask all of you here to do your own research and not listen to some anonymous post spouting a bunch of lies...



			
				420n3r0 said:
			
		

> as far as i know that company is a *scam*.
> 
> do a google search for "*homegrown-hydroponics reviews*" or "*homegrown-hydroponics scam/ripoff*"...anything around those lines.
> 
> ...


----------



## Budders Keeper (Oct 27, 2009)

> bottom line. simply build your own system. you can build a better system than anything on that website for 50% - 75% less of what they charge seriously.


If you build it...they will grow. All the help you need is here!


----------

